

Only positive drug studies have a good chance of being published - greenyoda
http://www.salon.com/2015/04/25/drug_companies_arent_telling_you_the_whole_truth/

======
leoc
Ben Goldacre's _Bad Pharma_ is an entertaining book on this topic:
[http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Pharma-How-Medicine-
Broken/dp/0007...](http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Pharma-How-Medicine-
Broken/dp/000749808X) .

